# Horrible accident yesterday!!



## Randy-z71 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont know if this was posted. couldnt find anything on here.

A justice of the peace has released the name of a man who died when he was accidentally shot by a friend while the two were duck hunting at the J.D. Murphree Wildlife Management Area.
Justice of the Peace Robert Morgan says Matthew Jansen, 30, of Houston, was killed Sunday morning while he was duck hunting with a 28-year-old friend from Orange County.
According to Morgan, the pair had gone duck hunting early Sunday morning at the J.D. Murphree Wildlife Management Area in south Jefferson County. Jansen was accidentally shot with a 12 gauge shotgun while the two friends were shooting at a flock of ducks, according to Judge Morgan. Jansen's friend called 9-1-1 to report the shooting.
Investigators say the shooting was an accident and no charges have been filed.
Morgan said Jansen was married and has a two month old child.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Prayers sent to the family, what a horrible tragedy.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh wow.... thats horrible.... **** near the same story as what happened on the Wallisville Project a few years back....

So sad... prayers sent.....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

What a tradgedy. Lots of prayers are needed on this one.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Dang. Very sorry to hear that. Prayers to his family.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh how terrible. Prayers for the family that lost their husband and father and prayers to his friend who will now have to endure those memories.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Thats tough to hear. Prayers for the family. Wish some would take more time on firearm safety than worrying about the hunt. Don't know what happened but I bet its something along these lines.


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

*Sad*

Man that's sad. Prayers sent-


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Preyers for the family and to the friend who will never forget sad thing to have happen.


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Accident*

Matthew Jansen's wife works in my unit at DuPont, LaPorte Plant. Many prayers sent.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Man that is terrible, thoughts to all involved.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Terrible, terrible end to the season. Thoughts and prayers to the Jansen family and also to the young man who lost his friend. God Bless.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Terrible.. Absolutely terrible.. Prayers sent for all affected..


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Awful...Just a terrible situation and huge loss...My Goodness.

Prayers sent .

Dr. Krol


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

What a horrible accident. Prayers sent to the entire family and the friend involved.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Prayers sent to everyone involved.
Murphrees is only about 15 mins. from my house, this is a huge wake-up call because all of my friends and brother-in-laws hunt out there and this can happen so quick.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Horrible tragedy! I hope we find out what happened. It usually happens when a low flyer peels off and flies between the 2 hunters. That is why if we hunt more than 10 yards apart we have the 10oclock to 2oclock rule. No shooting below 10 or 2 oclock. When that happens, a low flyer draws a shot from one guy as he catches up with the duck in the swing he does not realize his buddy is in his line of fire, usually a high upper body or head shot. I have read of several accidents that happened that way. Prayers to the families and I hope we find out how it happened so we can learn from it.


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

I got off lucky Sat this guy did not!

sorry for the loss


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Prayers sent for all involved.
The poor man who shot his friend has wished a thousand times it had happened the other way around by now. I feel very sad for him.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

So sad


----------



## SilverKingHunter (Sep 27, 2009)

Very tragic, condolences to the family.


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Condolences and prayers sent to both families. As an instructor who teaches and preaches on gun safety through my classes to try and prevent accidents like this one we need to take this accident to heart. When hunting with friends wether it be with rifle or shotgun we need to make sure and utilize zones of fire. No matter what the trophy is please do not send the round down range if the intended target is not in your zone of fire. Again prayers sent to both families and all the rest of the hunters and shooters so that accidents like this one do not happen again. Please be careful out there you do not want to leave your family or your friends family on their own.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Very sad! almost happened to me to a few years back. prayers sent!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers for the family and the friend.


----------



## Cajun Raider (Jun 15, 2008)

Horrible tragedy. This was in the Houston Chronicle this morning. Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Joker74 (Aug 19, 2009)

Let us all pray for the family.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

I was hunting pretty close to where that happened Sun. morning! I had numerous people call me and ask if we were alright! My wife called me crying and was praying that I answered the phone! I can not imagine the pain and anguise his family is feeling!! I myself have two babies (my 1yr 3month old daughter and a 3 month old son) I CAN'T IMAGINE THEM GROWING UP WITHOUT ME THERE, so this hit VERY close to home with me!! A friend of mine knows the shooter and said that he is having a terrible time coping with the incident (as I would). I talked to a game warden friend of mine and they are fairly positive that it was an accident and that no charges are expected to be filed. I personally believe that jail time would be useless because that man will have this on his consciense for the rest of his life! I feel for him and hope that he can come to terms that it was a very unfortunate accident and that even though he may blame himself, the lord shall forgive him!

Everyone needs to becareful while in the field, and just remember that a [email protected]## bird is NOT worth someone's hearing, *MUCH LESS SOMEONE'S LIFE!!!* I preach these such things to my 12yr old brother who hunts with me every chance he gets. We have a safety meeting about 10 minutes before shooting time each morning while in the blind. I always make sure he knows his shooting lanes and that it is *NEVER* ok to swing left or right over someone's head to shoot a bird. I guarantee the next person who shoots over my head and rings my ears is likely to get a fist to the face!! *LET THIS BE A REALITY CHECK FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO TAKE EACH SAFE AND SUCCESSFULL HUNTING TRIP FOR GRANTED!!!*


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Horrible...prayers to the family, prayers to the friend as well


----------



## hsif (Dec 16, 2008)

And pray for the shooter. Can you imagine how messed up he is, having to face that wife and baby?


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

To both families may you find the strength


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Prayers on the way up for all those involved!!


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

prayers to both families,,,very sad...

phil


----------

